# Dodge County Monster



## mossyhorn (Oct 24, 2004)

My buddy killed a great buck Sat. morning at 7:45 . The deer was a 10 pt. with a 19" inside spread. g2 were 12" and g3 were 9" We rough scored him in the mid 150's. he weighed 205#.I did not have my digital camera but we took 35 mm pics and soon as I get them back I'll post. The deer was by himself and came out in hay field after a    few grunts.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Oct 24, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 24, 2004)

cant wait to see the pics also, i hunt in dodge county, where abouts are yall, we are outside chauncy on jay bird springs road,


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 1, 2004)

can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 2, 2004)

wheres the pic??? I seen 2 diff big bucks that came into barlows proceccesing wondering if it was one of them. Where abouts in dodge are yall hunting?


----------



## mossyhorn (Nov 2, 2004)

*pics*

We did take the deer to Barlows. we didnt get there till Sat. afternoon, i did get the pics back just not sure how to post. the deer was killed in northern dodge county in the gresston area. i will try to post later tonight.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 2, 2004)

Im pretty sure i saw it then, and ur buddie did kill an awsome buck, he was very impressive. Hope he was a member of GON cause that deffinitly looked like a good canidate for a truck buck


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 2, 2004)

lets  see him


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 3, 2004)

No one else is allowed to post to this thread until he puts up the pic.  Everytime this thing pops to the top I open it.


----------

